# Fitness group on FA



## FitnessAffinity (May 17, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know about a new group on FurAffinity: *FitnessAffinity!*

Simply put, it's a group for furs who are into fitness (or furs who _want _to get into fitness).  Members are encouraged to post their goals and progress, and we try to provide positive reinforcement as they work towards their objectives -- whether the objective is to lose fifty pounds, or just five pounds. :-D

If you feel like you could stand to shed a little weight, tone up a bit, get out more, et cetera, then please join our group!  Don't let self-doubt get the better of you.  Together we will help each other improve!


----------



## Joeyyy (May 17, 2010)

Lol love the hamster.

But think.  Are people reallly gonna follow this?

(not shitposting just wondering)


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 17, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Lol love the hamster.
> 
> But think.  Are people reallly gonna follow this?
> 
> (not shitposting just wondering)



I did. :3


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2010)

A good group, but this thread seems like spam...

EDIT: Nevermind. It's just in the wrong place.


----------

